#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται ψηφιακός χωροβάτης Leica Sprinter 50

## kirom

Πωλείται ψηφιακός χωροβάτης Leica Sprinter 50 σε άριστη κατάσταση και ελάχιστα δουλεμένος με το βαλιτσάκι του, σταδία αλουμινίου Leica 5,0 μ bar code με αεροστάθμη και κάλυμα , τρίποδα αλουμινίου G-Nestle και τα εγχειρίδια (αγγλικά-ελληνικά).
Menu ελληνικόΑκρίβεια διπλής χωροστάθμησης 2mm/Km (ηλεκτρονική μέτρηση)Μετρά απόσταση με την υψομετρική διαφορά.Μέτρηση 2-100mΟπτικό zoom 24x

Τιμή: 400,00€ 
Πληροφορίες: Ορέστης

----------

